# caliber popularity contest.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*My #1 choice for predators.*​
.17 Rem11.19%.30844.76%.221 fireball00.00%.22222.38%.2232125.00%.22-2502732.14%.25-0655.95%.2431619.05%.6mm11.19%.220 swift33.57%12 ga.33.57%10 ga.00.00%.22 hornet11.19%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

We need an intersesting topic. What do you shoot? Or, wich is your favorite predator caliber? I probly forgot one or two, just let me know and I'll ad it to the pole if I think it's popular enough to get a couple votes.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

some guys may like the 457 mag...??


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

It's already in the pole blind man :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

no it's not :lol: gotta love that edit button. gol, i looked twice too and never saw it. blind man would be a proper title


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

For strictly a predator rifle I like the 243 with 85gn TSX's, sort of pulls double duty/all purpose rifle status. Were this an all encompasing "Varmint Rifle" survey I'd have to vote for the 223.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I voted 222 but I also use a 22 Mag when I am close to town and at night sometimes.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

223 for versatility, popularity, and availability and selection of ammo.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a "blow the hell out of 'em" kind of guy because I when I shoot them I'm useually doing it as pest control and I don't skin them out. Most of my predator hunting has been with the 223 but the 25-06 is my favorite.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I voted for my .243. It pulls double duty for coyotes and deer and really handles the wind well. Pretty important when hunting in ND!


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

You don't have it. To me its the 243 Ackley Improved with 58gr Vmax bullets at 4100 FPS. But on the list it the 243.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

badlander said:


> You don't have it. To me its the 243 Ackley Improved with 58gr Vmax bullets at 4100 FPS. But on the list it the 243.


.........Just vote .243. I'm sure you did already, I'm just sayin.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

whats a .220 swift like in relation to a more common rifle, same with .222


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

a swift is on par with a 22-250, and a 222 is a hair less than a 223. critters dont know the difference between the respective cartridges mentioned, and there counterparts.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't even vote because I know the real answer is a ............... and it has been that way since the mid 60s. You also have the old Swift from the 1930s that can keep up with the best of them nowadays.
If your a new guy in the sport and that means the last 20 years or so of predator hunting, your probably shoot a wimp 223. :lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Danny B = :stirpot: and oke:

'Spect you're a 22-250 fan, or you like to see meat waffles and shoot 85's from a .264.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to like you danny. :lol: lol


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmm. Not a single vote for the .308 yet.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry BBD, i've been out for a couple of days.  
308 win w/ 155g Lapua Scenar @2900fps.

Also shoot a 22-250 rem w/ 50g Nosler BT at coyotes and prairie poodles @ 3600fps.

xdeano


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

308 or 220 depending on where I am at, I hand load for both. The 308 is built on a Mauser G33-40 action and the 220 is on a per 64 action both scoped with Schmit Bender scopes


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. 243 and 22-250 are neck and neck. My choice was 22-250 cause it's a flat shooter and we dont have much wind here in MN. I hunt %90 at night too so that also equals less wind and also can be tough to judge distance (why I chose a flatter shooting rifle).

If I lived in the Dakotas I'd have a .243 Ackley. More wind, longer shots. Although Dave Tatum uses a 22-250 and he's a Dakota boy.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The .22-250 finaly takes the lead and the .223 is catching up fast.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I owned a winchester model 70 coyote in .223 and I honestly couldnt find a round that at 100yds could hold a group any smaller then a coffee cup plate. I dont know, probably the gun but I traded it for a tikka 22-250. I use a 55gr hornady v-max that singin at about 4150fps. I love the gun and I love the round. I wouldnt trade it for anything. In fact I love the tikka 22-250 so well I went and bought a tikka 7mm. Great action, great groupings and a very smooth trigger..


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> I traded it for a tikka 22-250. I use a 55gr hornady v-max that singin at about 4150fps.


Either you got the bullet wieght wrong (more like 40gn), don't own a chronograph, or the laws of physics don't apply in NE SD. 4100FPS with a 55gn bullet from a 22-250 would only happen once, then someone would drive you to the emergency room to have the bolt removed from your cheek/eye.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

yep you are right on both cases.. It is a 40gr. sorry. and the laws of physics dont always apply..hahahah...thanks for the correction on that. Not real sure what I was thinking..


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

.204?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Savage Rookie said:


> .204?


G-d damm-t! I knew I forgot one. That ones purdy popular too :x . I cant edit the pole I guess. Sorry dude.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Whats with 10 ga.  , is a coyote worth that kind of punishment? :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm glad noone voted for it......yet :lol: . Holey crap the 250 has a commanding lead.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow. The .223 caught up. Interesting....


----------



## huntinguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't vote for a 204!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> I can't vote for a 204!


I know. I already tried to ad it to the pole cause I forgot the first time, But it could'nt be done.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I shoot a whimp .223 but the dead dogs dont know its whimpy.


----------



## 2irish31 (Apr 3, 2007)

I also shoot a 223 but w/ my loads its not so wimpy atleast my crono says it shoots @ 3635 fps but it is a custom rifel


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

204 and the 10guage unless you don't worry about fur and just want them dead and then the 22-6 is the way to go. If i had to pick one caliber to shoot if they banned all other calibers it would be the 22-250. 223 is too hard on fur and you don't get any extra range or flat shooting for it but i know everyone and there uncle loves it! in my mind it is overrated.


----------

